# Anybody got good recommendations for HIIT cycling routines?



## Indagator (Nov 7, 2010)

Need to quickly burn off some lbs and was considering doing some HIIT type exercise on the ol' pushbike. So anybody out there got good advice as to interval timing, distance or overall times, or antyhing useful for me to consider before mapping out a routine?

I'm thinking something like 5 mins warmup, then alternating 30secs sprint with 2mins light pedalling, for a total of around 20 minutes.

Thoughts anyone?


----------

